# Firefox : Récupérer marque-pages effacés par erreur



## vaikuntha (27 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Comment faire (si c'est possible) pour récupérer un marque-page de Firefox (contenant des dossiers eux-mêmes contenant diverses adresses de site Web) effacé par erreur ?

Tel est ma question...


----------



## marvel63 (27 Novembre 2009)

a moins d'avoir une sauvegarde quelque part, je pense que ce n'est pas possible. Il y a des logiciels de récupération de fichier, mais là tu n'as pas effacé le fichier tu as modifié une entrée de fichier. Désolé pour toi.


----------



## Norm (27 Novembre 2009)

Je sauve mes marque-pages sur une base régulière et on peut les récupérer facilement par la suite.

De cette façon, j'ai eu la possibilité de transférer mes marque-pages de mon PC à mon Mac.


----------



## marvel63 (27 Novembre 2009)

super....mais alors je crois que je n'ai pas compris le problème ???


----------



## pascalformac (27 Novembre 2009)

vous n'avez jamais remarqué que Firefox fait tout seul PLUSIEURS backups des signets?

Allez donc là
Maison/Bibliotheque/Application Support/Firefox/Profiles/combinaisonchiffreslettres.default/*bookmarkbackups*/'

il suffit d'en renommer un
terminé
--
et sinon et on le dit souvent
faire des sauvegardes ( de tout, comptes utilisateurs mac ou  tout le dd , clone time machine etc)

et eventuellment utiliser les outils qui font des backup-cryptés sécurisés-  de signets en ligne
(avec synchro , restauration etc , et ca marche pour firefox et safari   toutes machines mac et PC, consultation en ligne etc)

xmarks , foxmarks suivant OS


----------

